# The Bun From The Valley of The Sun



## AzWabbit (Feb 10, 2011)

[align=center]*Howdy!*
Since today is the day I brought home my baby lionhead bunny I decided I should make a blog for her :3 and update everyone on my experience with my new baby :3

As some of you know I have decided to get a lionhead bunny from a local breeder here in Arizona, you can view the breeder here:
http://hiphopranch.webs.com

If you live in Arizona I would highly recommend this breeder. She is very sweet and knowledgeable and breeds very sweet babies!

Anyhoooos now onto the star of my blog:















DOB: 12/17/2009
Gender: Doe
Color: Blue Tort

She sat on my lap the entire car ride home and never struggled or tried to get away, she was content and happy to have her ears scratched. She is so sweet and so mellow!

So now I'm trying to think of a name for her, here's a couple that came to mind (I will probably think of more to add to the list, any suggestions will be appreciated)

Munch
Kawaii
Shiloh
(Just a few that came to mind)


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 10, 2011)

I hate to start your blog off by critisizing (and I am NOT crtisizing YOU), but this bunny is too young to be away from mommy. The very minimum is 8 weeks. The bad is on the breeder. They should know better.

Having said that, your new baby is adorable. I love lionheads!


----------



## Yield (Feb 10, 2011)

[align=center]Great start to your blog! She is SOOO cute!

What about any of these names?

Ari
Corryn
Hari
Kefira
Lea
Kiara
Nuka
Sarabi
Shizi
Vitani

I know, very unusual names XD

I went and looked at the breeder's available bunnies, and OH MY GOODNESS THE HOLLAND LOP ORANGE VIENNA MARKED BUCK IS SO CUTE.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Feb 10, 2011)

Very Cute Bunny.

Patti she wrote down the 12/17/2009 wouldn't that make her over a year old?

Looking forward to more pictures of your little Beauty.

Susan


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 10, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Very Cute Bunny.
> 
> Patti she wrote down the 12/17/2009 wouldn't that make her over a year old?
> 
> ...



I accidently placed 09 I mean to place 2010 as the year she was born.. I guess I had a brain fart or something .. I'm sorry 

Slavetoabunny:
I dont know if I calculated it wrong but she would be 8weeks on the 11th so I got her a day early from the 8week mark, however I can see your point ^_^

Yeild:
Thanks for the name suggestions! I'll have to keep them in mind, my hubby said if we name her munch we will have to get two others and name them bunch, and crunch.. I love my dorky hubby. I was looking at that rabbit to! He's so cute but I've been dead set on a female lionhead for a while now  You should see whats in her nesting box! SO cute!

Thanks everyone for the compliments on my sweet little girl!


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 11, 2011)

How about fluffer nutter


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol the name above ne was my brothers idea anyhow she really is the most adorable thing I've ever seen keep me posted thanx


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol cute name Perez I'll have to keep it in mind, I'm sure in a few days she'll come out of her shell and I'll have a better idea what to name her 

Now I took everyone's advice about my cage set up  So here it is all improved:














I was able to find some fleece fabric at walmart for only 1.99 a yard so I got three yards for now 

I also took up someones advice about the alfalfa in a toilet paper roll


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow nice cage lol nicer than my room did I mention shes cute I don't think I said that yet lol


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 11, 2011)

[align=center]Day 2
First night having the new baby home went well  
She mostly chilled out in her new cage and munched on some alfalfa.
So onto this morning. 
This morning I woke up with a horrible tooth pain and had to call the dentist who wasnt in today, so I left him a message.
In the meantime while I waited for the dentist to give me a call back I checked on the bunny and noticed there was little rabbit poo everywhere besides her litterbox. So I scooped it all up and put it in her litterbox to hopefully coax her into using it. 
From there I noticed her water bottle leaks.. HORRIBLY. So sunday when I go down to petco to check out that rabbit event I plan on getting a new water bottle from there.
Soon after I cleaned up my baby's cage I got a phone call from my dentist and he said he'd come in to see if he could fix/save the tooth. So I quickly got my daughter up and dressed and picked up my mother-in-law to help me with her (she's only 15months) while I'm at the dentist. Once there he takes a look at my tooth and told me its a baby tooth and needs to be pulled, he cant save it (joy../sarcasm. So my tooth gets ripped out and we go back to my inlaws where I can relax some. 
As the day went on we decided to go out to lunch (bad idea) and you'd think it would be the new giant hole in my mouth that would of given me the problem.. no it was my lovely daughter kicking and screaming the entire time we were there..I pretty much shoveled food and paid the bill and left.. 
So today hasnt been that great I'm just happy I got to come home, put my daughter down for a nap and cuddle with my new fuzz baby. [/align]


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow sounds like a hard day at least u got to cuddle lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 11, 2011)

I say name her Pearl as she' a real gem.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 11, 2011)

So my husband and I decided on a name  We both think the name "Munch" is very fitting for this little girl.. as it seems thats what she loves to do! She loves to Munch on anything and everything. She tried munching on my shirt today, my husbands pants, and she munches all day on her food, hay and toys. Its cute lol.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lol perfect name lol so like what color is she outta curiosity


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 11, 2011)

Perez28 wrote:


> Lol perfect name lol so like what color is she outta curiosity



Thanks! Her color is considered a blue tort.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful color she is thanx


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi AZ rabbit! I am also here in AZ! I also had a rabbit from Beth, a REW Netherland Dwarf, who unfortunately passed away. She is a very nice woman! 

She is too adorable! 

Have you thought about getting an NIC cage? That super pet cage isnt' going to last her very long! I can help you out!

Are you offering timothy hay as well? Or are your pellets timothy? Just curious! Hay is the main staple! 

She will also be ready to spay in a while. I know of a great spay and nueter program who has great prices in Phoenix. All of my rabbits have been spayed and nuetred from them! 
Remember..the chances of Munch of getting cancer or other health related problems from not being spayed is astronomical. Also, she might lose her ability to pee/poop in the box! I couldn't get my lionhead fixed due to health problems and she wouldn't use the box at all! 

If you ever want to talk bunnies or chat, feel free to email me! Or my facebook is Myia Milone!


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 12, 2011)

O duh u had the color by her name the whole time sorry lol


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 12, 2011)

Myia09 wrote:


> Hi AZ rabbit! I am also here in AZ! I also had a rabbit from Beth, a REW Netherland Dwarf, who unfortunately passed away. She is a very nice woman!
> 
> She is too adorable!
> 
> ...



Howdy Myia!
Its good to find another person from AZ around here! I'm sorry to hear about your bun who passed away (rip) but I'm happy to hear you know the same breeder and think highly of her as well 

I give Munch a generous handful of Timothy hay and Alfalfa because someone told me that Alfalfa was really important to a young baby's diet right now  As for her pellets I purchased 5lbs directly from beth which she feeds her buns Purina Show Rabbit Chow. I am already looking into Feed stores that are close by me who may also sell this type of feed or I may order it online. I kinda wanted to keep her on what Beth had her on 

As for her cage, since I just purchased the cage and all those items etc I'm kind of taped out on cash right now Lol and I had hoped that the cage would last her a month or two at least  It did cost me a pretty penny after all. But I have been keeping an eye open for bigger cages on craigslist and this might sound weird but I'm not sure what NIC cages are.. from what I've seen they look like wire storage bins somehow combined together to make cages.. Am I close? 

ANY help you can give or tips of a good cost friendly spay and neuter clinic would be helpful! I plan on getting her spayed because growing up I had a female dog pass away from a type of uterine cancer which could of been prevented if we spayed her. So knowing that, I'd always spay or neuter any pet.

Thank you for the response and the help! I really do appreciate it! Munch is such a sweetheart and I love her to pieces so I am trying to be as open as possible 

Perez:
No worries hun.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 12, 2011)

NIC stands for neat idea cube or something like that someone gave me this link maybe it will give you a better idea let me know if it helps

http://www.rabbitcondo.com/videos


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah I feed Purina Show as well 

I don't know where you are in the Valley, but there is a feed store in East Mesa (Mesa Feed Barn) that sells it.

There is The Stock Shop in Glendale that sells it.

There is a feed store in Tempe that feed Mana Pro Show, which is very similar to Purina. 

Hopefully that helps.

For a box of NIC panels it is $20. Then you pay for the zip ties (Sold at hardware stores, and at wal mart). Make sure you use the panels that have the small squares, as I am sure Munch is small enough to squeeze through the bigger panels. I would actually return your cage, maybe keep munch in the bathroom for a day, then go buy the NIC. It is way more cost effective, and so simple you can build it in a day. Mine for 2 bunnies is 4 panels long, and 2 panels high with no roof. It is like a pen. So simple and cheap! In the end, pens are going to be the best. In reality, there is no "cage" big enough for a rabbit. My lionhead is 1 lb, and I have looked at $200 Super Giant Super Pet, and it isn't big enough in reality. You can get NIC panels at target her in AZ or at Wal Mart online. 

The place is North Phoenix Spay and Nueter. It is $80 for females. It is by far the cheapest place I have found for rabbits, but they do a great job! So friendly!


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 12, 2011)

Myia09 wrote:


> Yeah I feed Purina Show as well
> 
> I don't know where you are in the Valley, but there is a feed store in East Mesa (Mesa Feed Barn) that sells it.
> 
> ...



Myia,
I live in peoria  hope that helps some with where I'm at in the valley ^_^

As for the food, I checked the stock shop here in glendale and they dont sell it sadly. I was going to call them tomorrow and see if they'd order it for me. Because like you I live in a condo and well.. I know for a fact that they'd have a fit knowing I had a rabbit. Even tho I already paid a lovely 800 pet deposit for my cat. So as you can see I'd have an issue ordering feed only for it to arrive at the office. As it is they do yearly inspections where they enter each condo or apartment and see if your keeping the place decent and seeing if your abiding by the rules.. Which all I have to do is put my kitty in my bedroom with a note saying "Do not open, kitty inside who has heart issues, strangers make her scared and can agitate her condition" which is true and they wont enter, in fear of killing my cat.

As for returning my current cage, I cant sadly.. My husband is one of those clean people who watched me assemble my cage and then threw away the box.. So no box means no return so I'm stuck with it and I cant sell it on craigslist for nearly what I paid for it sadly. So for now it will have to do for Munch. I make sure to let munch out tho and let her run around and explore, getting tons of exercise. 

Do you happen to have the phone number for the clinic? If so could you send it to me in a private message please? That is a great price since everywhere else is asking 180-300 on up to spay her O__o

I'm also reading your blog Myia.. All of it lol. I love you chins! I had one when I was 16, she was a beige and so pretty! Her name was Havoc which as you know chins have a kind of naughty nature.. fit her so perfectly. Sadly when I moved out of the house, I moved during the summer and well the heat got to her  it was very hard loosing her and since then I've always wanted another once but they are a very expensive pet! Then I looked into rescuing one or purchasing one from a breeder (azchins.com) but well.. I dont really care for that breeder. I can respect what she does but not how she does it, and how she treats customers. Thats all I'll say about that.

But anyhoooos I need to read the rest of your blog lol! I'm only on page 5 and I know I have more to go! I hope you dont mind me adding me to my friends! I see that you and I have a lot in common


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 12, 2011)

hi Azrabbit!..im in Peoria also (75th ave & Cactus)..i get my supplies at the stock shop too..and i had them special order purina fibre3 for me and it was no problem..their pretty nice there...
im taking my Flemish into the spay and neuter clinic this tuesday for her spay...the other spay and neuter clinic in scottsdale is actually 10 dollars cheaper for male and female then this location ..not sure why ..but bell rd is sooo much closer..anyways welcome to the forum and i know that Myia already offered any advice on where to get stuff but im here too if u need me

the spay and neuters # 602-787-4240 (didnt mean to jump in on the convo but i already had the phone number right in front of me cuz i just made an appt.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 12, 2011)

Flash Gordon wrote:


> hi Azrabbit!..im in Peoria also (75th ave & Cactus)..i get my supplies at the stock shop too..and i had them special order purina fibre3 for me and it was no problem..their pretty nice there...
> im taking my Flemish into the spay and neuter clinic this tuesday for her spay...the other spay and neuter clinic in scottsdale is actually 10 dollars cheaper for male and female then this location ..not sure why ..but bell rd is sooo much closer..anyways welcome to the forum and i know that Myia already offered any advice on where to get stuff but im here too if u need me
> 
> the spay and neuters # 602-787-4240 (didnt mean to jump in on the convo but i already had the phone number right in front of me cuz i just made an appt.



Hello! Yay another AZ rabbit Slave! 
I have a question, Have you ever purchased a rabbit from the Stock Shop because the other day when I was actually in there, they had what looked like a black lionhead mix and he had such a cute looking mane. However looking at him on closer inspection his nose had green snot coming from it and one of his cage mates (which the cage was sooo small to be keeping four or five rabbits in) had a real bad watery eye. I think that bun was a rex. I couldnt help but feel bad for them. I just dont think I'd buy a rabbit from there if I was looking. Just feed.

Dont feel bad for jumping into the conversation  I dont mind meeting new people and thanks for the number! I'll have to give it a call when Munch is old enough to get spayed. She's only 8 weeks now  I appreciate the heads up and saving me 10.00 ^^


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Azwabbit it looks like your actually reading my old blog! lol I have my 2011 blog up now.  

I didn't know the scottsdale one is cheaper! Thanks for letting me know! 

AZwabbit, why don't you adopt from the SPCA? They have tons of "lonely heart" rabbits for $20 that are spayed and nuetered already and are in danger to be euthenized. 

And I have also had problems with AZchins..we are no longer on speaking terms. It is a long story. She is a rescue/breeder but often has "Suspicious" activities. 

I go to Peoria often (99th and Pinnacle peak)! I swore the stock shop sold it..I once bought a bag from them!


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 13, 2011)

Myia09 wrote:


> Azwabbit it looks like your actually reading my old blog! lol I have my 2011 blog up now.
> 
> I didn't know the scottsdale one is cheaper! Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> ...



Yep I realized it was your older blog but I still had a fun time reading it. I did however stopped reading after page 23 due to it being late and I was up since 6am with horrific tooth pain yesterday morning, so I couldnt read it all.

As for adopting at the humane society, was because I'm currently not looking for another rabbit  I'm happy with my sweet girl now. I did however look at rabbits at the humane society but I had my heart set on a lionhead which the humane society did not have at the time, I also wanted a young baby too. The only reason I asked if she had purchased a rabbit from the Stock Shop was because I was wondering if it was a "thing" for them to have their buns in not the greatest of conditions. 

I will call the stock shop on Monday.. Maybe I missed seeing it? If not I'll ask if they could order it for me 

Myia if you have msn messenger we could chat if you want ^_^

As for a little life update:

Munch is doing great as always and I'm actually a little worried that I'm over feeding her. I seem to be giving her 2 servings (1/4 cup) of food each day and I mean she's eating all of it! She's also eating a lot of her hay and alfalfa which I believe is good  I just want to make sure I'm not over feeding my little girl.

Personal update.
Well sadly I found out my sister-in-law has cancer. My heart really goes out to this girl. She moved away from her family, her country (germany), learned how to speak english, had a baby, moved away with my family to be in new mexico where my brother was stationed to work only for him to go into schooling out of state so leaving her with a five month old alone. My brother is coming back early from schooling on the 18th and my sister-in-law will be scheduling her surgery to have the cancer removed (fingers crossed!) from her cervix. So any prayers and thoughts out to her are greatly appreciated!

My mouth has still been throbbing especially at night so I took some medication and some antibiotics to prevent any infection, thats the last thing I need right now. I dont know if I mentioned this but I'm pregnant and well as you can imagine a nasty infection in my mouth is the last thing I need. 

Other than that, tomorrow I'm gonna go to petco and check out that adoption event and show off Munch and ask the staff a few questions as well as buy Munch a new water bottle since the one she has leaks.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 13, 2011)

stock shop doesnt sell Purina Show. not too happy about the green nose on the bunny u saw...ill go in and see today or tomorrow and talk to the owner Bill..hes a really nice guy and ive told him in the past if hes ever had a sick or injured bun come in to call me (he has my number for ordering Fibr3 for me).they go thru so many baby bunnies there .i never see the same ones and im in their every week..shoot if i did id prob grab everyone of em...breaks my heart to see an animal that doesnt find a home...as for the small cages im glad their small cuz im sure that building gets wayyy cold at night and i would want them to huddle..they arent in there for long like i said they go thru baby bunnies..i wish i could take them all..or people would stop over breeding them...im sure more then half of them dont live to see a year old..

the spay and neuter place thats cheaper has a slightly dif name ,i dont think they are the same as the bell rd. ..cuz they have their own website and their not on the north phx spay website..,.this place is where i got most of my surgeries done at..prob like 17 bunnies altogether and have had no probs...took my heart bunny to the most rabbit savvy and most expensive place in town and she died on the operating table..go figure .
the link az spay and neuter

they are 65.00 for females 
48.00 for males


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 13, 2011)

did u go to the Petco adoption event???.if its still goin on after my customer picks up her truck ill head up there to meet you and MUnch


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Aw I wish I didn't have to work, otherwise I would have come to your guys petco to say hello. Thanks for that link Flash, I will use it for information. It didn't say rabbits on their site though! That is too bad. How much is it for pain meds?

I just bought a bag from the Stock Shop literally (I checked my recipients, lol) 9 months ago! lol

Have you checked Tranquility Trail's store? It is in scottsdale, but they have Oxbow (a better pellet that PANR) and tons of toys and supplies. Thier website is thebunnybasics.com

I am really sorry to hear about your sister in law  I hope she can get through it. That is so tragic!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't have MSN messenger either  although I have a hotmail account. I don't use IM because I find it slows my computer down. Email?


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 13, 2011)

[align=center]Okay so I'm pretty disappointed with the Petco adoption rabbit event.
I was the only one there with a rabbit! No one seemed to care and then when I asked an employee if people where going to be coming out to the event, she told me she doubted it. She said only one person brought in their rabbit yesterday too! I thought this would of been a great opportunity for rabbit rescues to educate the public and possibly find a good home for some of the rabbits they are caring for. I guess that wasnt the case.

So I got Munch her new water bottle and noticed my husband and daughter eyeballing the hamsters. So I took a look and there was this cute little hamster who was running in and out of its wheel and being well cute. So my husband convinced me to pick her up as a "valentines" gift to my daughter (lets face it folks, I'm going to be the one taking care of this hamster and making sure its doing well etc). Once we got home I went to reach in and grab the hamster so I can put her in the cage I just purchased for her... Yeah, thats when it all started. This hamster not only bit me, but bit my husband and then lunged at me when I was placing her food dish in her new cage. So I tried something else I put her in the new hamster ball I got her and let her run off some of that energy she has while I finished up her cage. Okay all done and dandy, I got to get her again. This time she hissed and made noises at me and then bit me again. My husband tries, same thing. So my husband shook his head and said "Yeah, we need to return her, she's not going to do well with Emily (my daughter)" I had to agree with him. So since my daughter is sleeping I let the hamster stay in the ball and run around. My husband told me I should go up to petsmart and see what kind of hamsters they have. I told him sure why not and went down there. I looked a few hamsters and decided to pick up a little uber sweet Russian Drawft female hamster. I bring her home and my husband asked if we could touch this one and so I reached my hand in picked her up and showed him the new little hamster. The hamster sat in the palm of my hand and started to clean herself not minding my husband lightly touching her.

So long story short.. We picked up this demon hamster:






Only to return the other hamster and get this one instead.





I seriously think something was wrong with demon hamster (thats what we called it) because in the petstore its eyes were open and she was active etc and when we got her home, her eyes were closed most of the time, she was hissing, peeping(noise making) and lunging to bite us. Just so odd.




[/align]


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

That is really funny since Dwarfs are more aggressive than Syrians! You probably will still have problems with the dwarf. I really wish you would have let the Syrian sit for a couple days! It sounded like it was just scared. Your really not supposed to handle a hamster for a couple days. So the Syrian may of been friendly in the store (The dwarf as well) because it was settled in and felt safe. :/

Syrians are just scarier because they are bigger I think  But they are by far the most friendliest. And dwarfs need to be tamed everyday..it is a joke that once you tame a syrian, it will always be tame no matter what.

Also, you should have looked at the SPCA here in AZ. They have over 10 hamsters for adoption. They are only $10 adoption fee.

I would let the cute mottled dwarf sit for a day or two before you rummage with her  Then she can feel safe. Also, no balls! lol! They are death traps!

I love hamsters. Syrians of course (as you prob can tell) are my favorite. I even have a hamster tattoo.

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 13, 2011)

I totally forgot to put down what type of hamster demon hamster is. That hamster was a teddy bear hamster, I dont know if that makes any difference?

Also if my husband says no dice I have to kind of respect that especially since my daughter is going to be touching/petting the hamster (under supervision of course!) I paid the same amount for the hamster 10.00 and I guess I never thought about the humane society. It was one of those things of I went into the petstore to get one thing and came out with more than I should of. 

Thanks for the congrats. So far the little drawft hamster is doing well and is pretty sweet.

Never knew about the hamster balls being death traps .. I had one when I was a kid when I had a hamster and never had an issue so its news to me O.O


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah "Teddy Bear" is the pet store name. Their real name is Syrians. Not as catchy  Well, I guess I can understand, just tell your husband to go easy on this dwarf as they tend to be more aggressive. Make sure you provide hides and bedding material (paper, toilet paper) and let her relax w/o being handled. Then you can work on taming her!  

Well, the balls provide no ventilation (or little if you count the "cracks" so they get no fresh air. It gets too hot for them.

They pee/poop in the ball, then roll around in it, which obviously isn't good.

Even though the "Ventilation cracks" are small, hamsters feet can get caught and break/tear/ect in them.

This article says they are good when used in moderation and safely (Although I disagree) but it makes some good points.

http://www.hamstercentral.com/wiki/Hamster_Roll_Around_/_Zoomer_Balls_-_Good_or_Bad?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 13, 2011)

Myia the pain meds are 14.00 ..i dont know why they dont have rabbits on their website..but every rabbit i take in to that clinic..i go home with .....unlike the other clinic that i took my Redrum to...i came home with an empty carrier..

i tried to look up info for that Rabbit event at Petco and i saw NOTHING on their website or anywhere about it..that really irks me cuz this is an opportunity to show and teach people how awesome bunnies are and if we dont know about it,what good is it..poor bunnies always get dissed.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 13, 2011)

Thought I share some pics of my daughter with the new hamster who we named Cupid


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Aw super cute!
I love having hamsters..anything cardboard I give to them. It is great recylce! It is a toy to hide, chew, ect. Does she have a hidey hut?

Usually with enough cardboard items (pudding, rice) I mean anything cardboard I have never needed an actually hidey hut. Then I put in hay and toilet paper. Hopefully you can add more to her cage 

And your daughter is beautiful! So adorable!


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is a pic of my set up:









I forgot to tell you that you can use non toxic hot clue and popsicle sticks to make hides and what not. It is a fun craft to do.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 13, 2011)

I have gerbils, not much of a hamster person but they are cute! I just have way too much bad luck getting bit by hamsters..I enjoy the gerbils much more but then again, some people really love there hamsters.. hope everything goes well with yours


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 13, 2011)

Myia:
Thanks on the complement on my daughter  I appreciate it! Also I purchased a "hide away" but its to big (my husband picked out one that looks like a little house and well its not so little) so I just cut my egg carton in half and put it in there for now. I figured she'd like the cardboard better anyways. I'm gonna keep an eye out for a larger cage for her. The cage she has now is fine but eh it would be nice to find a bigger one for her.

ChocolateBunny:
Thank you  I've never had a gerbil but they are pretty cute.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 14, 2011)

[align=center]*WARNING
The images your about to view are full of cuteness, if you had no plans of having a "awe" moment or "OMG I WANT IT!" I suggest you advert your eyes. You have been warned *






Now onto the cuteness:






My fuzzball








[/align]


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 14, 2011)

omg she is absoulutely in a trance how cute hows potty training going heard u had the trouble the first day lol sorry curious 
ps. thats a perfect oppurtunity in the future to cut her nails


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 14, 2011)

Perez28 wrote:


> omg she is absoulutely in a trance how cute hows potty training going heard u had the trouble the first day lol sorry curious
> ps. thats a perfect oppurtunity in the future to cut her nails



Yep! It was just to cute not to take a picture of. My husband couldnt believe how she was laying there, he'd never seen something like it. Potty training is slowly going. I noticed she picked out a corner so today when I cleaned her cage and exchange her bedding I moved her litter box in the corner she was urinating in, hopefully that will do the trick. However I am still picking up tons of little "presents" in the morning and putting them in her litter box. 
I was thinking that too! However I'm not to sure how to trim rabbit nails. I mean I've trimmed kitty nails and have clippers but I'm nervous to cut Munch's nails. So Flash has been so kind enough to offer to show me how tomorrow! Which is good cause I could use the advice  
Also you dont have to apologize for questions ^___^ I dont mind them and I'll always try and answer them to the best of my abilities plus I know your curious about lionheads


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 14, 2011)

Lol thanx saw some today at a pet store dont know just wasnt impressed with the pet stores knowledge of rabbits still looking for a place well id imagine munch is still pretty young and not spayed yet from what i heard that plays a big role in it all 
Thanx


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 14, 2011)

Perez28 wrote:


> Lol thanx saw some today at a pet store dont know just wasnt impressed with the pet stores knowledge of rabbits still looking for a place well id imagine munch is still pretty young and not spayed yet from what i heard that plays a big role in it all
> Thanx



Yep, munch is only 8 weeks old no where near ready to be spayed. But once she reach of age you better believe I'll be making that phone call to get her spayed. I'm sorry to hear that the petstore was lacking on bunny knowledge that seems more common now sadly. Have you looked at any rescue groups? I know when I was looking none had any lionhead buns so thats when I started looking at breeders. But if you go through a rescue you get a bun who is already fixed so you end up saving some money that way


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 14, 2011)

i know i have but just like you none have lionheads and though i wish i could have every bunny in there im really set on a lionhead you know i dont know i still have time not gunna rush thanx for your help really


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 14, 2011)

[align=center]Happy Valentines Day!
I hope you all are having a super awesome valentines day just like I am!
So today my husband is taking me out, he takes me out to a mall so he can get some clear plastic.. forgive me "Armor" on his phone to prevent it ever getting scratched. From there he tells me that I must sit in back with my daughter and that I'm not allowed to watch where we are going. (he's gotten a little wise since I know az pretty well)The drive was long and since I wasnt allowed to look I pretty much used this opportunity to lay back and take a cat nap. I was soon woken up by him only to see we were at "Pratts Feed Store". I asked why I we were there and he told me that they have some new lionhead rabbits in and he wanted me to take a look at them. I told him pratts doesnt have the greatest track record when it comes to rabbits or any animal and he told me well since we were here there's no harm in looking and maybe save a bunny. I pretty much rolled my eyes and followed him inside. As to be expected there were two horse trofts full with rabbits, rexs, lionheads, mix breeds, etc. I know my husbands heart was in the right place but still it was hard to look at these poor babies. I mean they had no hay, barely any water and they were pretty much walking over one another. It broke my heart to see and I wish I could scoop them all up and take them home. So I looked at their rabbits and I narrowed it down to a white lionhead and a black lionhead. Both were sweet and all but the black lionhead was way smaller than the rest of the rabbits in the pen and I had this feeling that she was way to young to be away from her mom and that she would most likely end up in someone else's hands that really had no idea about rabbits (I know I'm still learning). So I picked her. I paid for her and told the clerk that the rabbits need some hay and some more water, he just shrugged his shoulders and told me okay. I doubt he'll do anything but at least I said something. I was worried about how Munch would react to the new addition and thought it best to introduce them in my living room away from Munch's cage. Munch slowly moved towards the new baby and started to sniff her, I kept a very close eye on her and then Munch started doing what I never thought she would do, she started to groom the new baby! Licking and grooming her ears! I couldnt believe it! Here I was looking at munch who looks like a monster size wise in comparison to the new baby and here she is mothering and grooming her! From there I watched the two explore my living room and Munch did some Binkies! It was so cute! Its like Munch needed a bun friend or at least wanted one. So yeah my valentines day couldnt be more perfect.

So I'm sure your dying to see the new addition




Name: Soot Gremlin (we named her after the little soot balls in spirited away/Totoro )
Gender: Female
Color: Black
Age: I want to say maybe 6weeks? She's obviously younger than Munch just by judging by size, and should of never been sold as a pet for she still needed time to be with her mom.
Breed: Lionhead.

Picture with Soot and Munch




[/align]


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 14, 2011)

Just encase people dont know what Soot Gremlins are


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 14, 2011)

lol so cute what a great gift


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 15, 2011)

oh she is STINKIN CUTE!!..what a doll!..look at you jumpin right into the bunny world with both hoppers!..hows everything today with ur new babies?...r u housing them together?..thats ok for now but when hormones kickin ..so will the fights...
i still gotta grab that bale of hay but it prob wont be for a day or two..u have enough to hold u up till then?.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 15, 2011)

I won't say much, but it probably wasn't a good idea to get the rabbit ( from pratts in the first place) and put it with munch. About six months ago they had a break out of pasterella. It is contagious and bad. I see what you mean about 'rescuing' but in the end it only hurts more and more rabbits. I don't see why it was any different than actually rescuing a rabbit from yhe humane society already spayed for twenty bucks. You would be actually making a difference then. I am not being mean, just trying to express my concerns. I would STRONGLY sugest you take them to the vet to be tested fir illness. Pratts has a horrible reputation.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 15, 2011)

[align=center]Day Two
Last night was the first night home with Soot, Munch is currently sharing her cage while I'm on the hunt for another. I've
already emailed a few people so I should have one soon hopefully.
Munch and Soot are doing really good right now. Munch is eating like a little champ, and Soot seems to follow by example. Which all this eating leads to one thing... poo  





My camera on my phone takes such crappy pictures, so I do apologize for that. Soot's poo is on the left and Munch's is on the right. I think with the proper diet Soots should start to look like Munch's.





Diet: Munch and Soot only get their Purina Rabbit Chow and Timothy hay (as much as they want) and Alfalfa (as much as they want). I haven't given them any green's or fruits and for now trying to keep the diet simple. As you can see they dont seem to mind to much, and I know the cage looks like a mess >_< Munch is a pig and a messy one.

When I was picking up their cage and moving poo back into the liter box Munch kept nudging my hand and gave me sweet little bunny kisses, its so cute! Soot has also given me kisses last night licking my hand and just laying there enjoying her ears being scratched. It seems I have found Soot's "sweet spot" which seems to be under her chin. She loves getting her chin scratched, she stretches out her head just for you to do it. 

Lisa:
I'm still good on hay and alfalfa  so no rush. You wouldnt happen to have a spare cage that you'd sell would ya? 
[/align]


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 15, 2011)

Myia09 wrote:


> I won't say much, but it probably wasn't a good idea to get the rabbit ( from pratts in the first place) and put it with munch. About six months ago they had a break out of pasterella. It is contagious and bad. I see what you mean about 'rescuing' but in the end it only hurts more and more rabbits. I don't see why it was any different than actually rescuing a rabbit from yhe humane society already spayed for twenty bucks. You would be actually making a difference then. I am not being mean, just trying to express my concerns. I would STRONGLY sugest you take them to the vet to be tested fir illness. Pratts has a horrible reputation.



I can see your heart is in the good place. At the same time as I already said that it was my husband taking me. I had no idea I was going to get another rabbit yesterday or at all for that matter. I was happy with Munch. However since you have brought this up to my attention I am going to call a few vets and get them both in to get them checked out. I plan on getting them both spayed, thats not an issue and I understand you pressing the issue on adoption. It didnt happen that way, and I kind of feel like your trying to make me feel guilty. I am trying my best to get them all taken care of and I do plan on getting them fixed when they are of age and I do plan on getting them proper vet care.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am sorry  

It's just that I understand your husband took you, but that doesn't mean you had to buy one. The more they sell the more they bring in. pratts is always facing charges but somehow they stay open.

I know you have intentions of spaying...but at 65 plus 15 pain...that is a huge cost. Not saying you can't or won't do it, but it can be difficult (I know) 

And if you have money for a second cage...why not buy the nic panels now?

I am honestly not trying to make you feel guilty..but I wish someone was there for me telling me this when I started out. There ARE lion heads for adoption at rescues...


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 15, 2011)

Well Soot is here and she's not going anywhere.

As for the spay and pain meds. 160 is still cheaper than getting one rabbit spayed in some other places. I was actually expecting to spend around 200+ just for Munch's spay. So I'm still saving.

I have no idea how to build a NIC cage BUT! I just went looking in my garage and I noticed I have a large wired dog crate still! So I dont need a cage I'm going to use that and make shelves for it and have it for Munch, since Soot is so small, but to be honest I'm going to take some time as it seems Soot kind of needs Munch around. Soot seems to follow Munch's lead.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 15, 2011)

aw both very cute


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 15, 2011)

Some more photo's

Munch in binkie mode 





Munch being Munch





Ball of Fluff





I have no idea what to say about this pic, it makes Soot look so mean XD





I have a video currently uploading of Munch and Soot, although its hard to see Soot on my bed cause my blanket is black  but you can see her.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 15, 2011)

View My Binkie Video


----------



## Chansey (Feb 15, 2011)

Your bunnies are SOO cute!! I love lionheads!

I'm a big Miyazaki movie fan so... loving Soot's name!

Keep up the nice blog


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 16, 2011)

aww ur babies are so sweet!! they dont get no cuter then that...

i do have an extra cage if u need it.
everybody means well on RO with advice and help,especially about rescues and adoptions,as long as u care for ur animals ,you dont have to feel guilty about anything....

i absolutely love getting advice on rabbit forums ..i take it all in cuz theres so much to learn about rabbits...but i wouldnt like it if somebody TOLD me what i should do.

i got Flashie and Angel from a breeder and i couldnt imagine my life without them..or if somebody else ended up with them and didnt treat them right...they deserve a loving home too.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 16, 2011)

Ash i really think Soot is wayyy young.watch her closely..keep an eye on those poops.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 16, 2011)

SEE! I told you she is tiny! I am watching her like a hawk and watching her poo's I put in a little dish with some water in it for her to drink from it too like you said. Maybe tomorrow we could meet up and you can take a look at her, like I said I'd like another opinion about her. So far she is doing okay but I want to make sure to keep her that way.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> aww ur babies are so sweet!! they dont get no cuter then that...
> 
> i do have an extra cage if u need it.
> everybody means well on RO with advice and help,especially about rescues and adoptions,as long as u care for ur animals ,you dont have to feel guilty about anything....
> ...


I didn't tell anyone do to anything  

I love the binky video! I think munch is going to be one fluffy bunny when she grows up!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 16, 2011)

*Myia09 wrote:*


> I didn't tell anyone do to anything
> 
> I love the binky video! I think munch is going to be one fluffy bunny when she grows up!


i understand ur passion for rescues ,,i really do ,ive caught,rescued,fixed,homed 21 bunnies ...but sometimes passion can seem a little pushy,i know u mean well and you have some great advice.......but im pretty sure she wears big girl panties..


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 16, 2011)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> *Myia09 wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I didn't tell anyone do to anything
> ...


LOL lisa..I was just having a discussion about how I am pushy about animals..and I actually don't mind. I rather be pushy then let things slide.  I don't mean with AZWabbit at all...I just mean in general. Haha is probably is a flaw, I am sure. 

My only concern with Soot was the pasterella and the fact she is being housed with Munch and the spread of illness because Pratts really is a horrible place. I have called and cited them with the police twice.. and finally gave up. I don't know HOW they fight these citations. The second time I even had photographic evidence..and I never heard anything about the case. How they treat thier birds is even worse..it is horrendous. And of course you noticed as well how young soot probably is. My problem is with Pratts for selling in the first place. But it is a fact that when you buy from a store, they jsut bring more in to replace. It is a hurtful cycle unfortunatly. And in fact, when thier sales increase, they bring in even larger amounts of rabbits. While Soot definatly needs a good home and AZWabbit will def give it for her, in the end more rabbits get hurt. Heck, I did it with Chewy. She was in horrible problems and health problems. It wasnt until someone showed me the sales report of "Saving Chewy" in fact put 3 more in the same danger, and even death. I wouldn't trade Chewy for the world..but I feel guilty about the 3 other rabbits that are probably not living in the best conditions. 

While I am very happy for Soot, I think most rescues/people would agree that "rescuing" a rabbit from a store is more harm than good. I didn't even say anythign about a breeder or breeding..Munch is from a really nice breeder who takes good care of her rabbits. While of course I support adoption first, buying for a reputable breeder isn't neccsarily a bad choice. 

Blah Blah Blah. Let's just got with more Munch and Soot cuteness


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 16, 2011)

i liked the way u worded it this time..that wasnt so pushy and it gets the point acrossed..

AGREED! more Munch and Soot please!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 16, 2011)

check out this link..its got info on it bout caring for young buns.
babybuns


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks Lisa for the link! 
I was wondering, any thoughts on possibly finding a doe that has a litter who may foster Soot? Is that even possible? Just a thought that came to mind. 

Myia I could try and make a case with Soot showing comparison pictures with Munch who is the same breed and is 8 weeks old. I could even have Beth validate it all and see if maybe we could get a citation to stick. I agree it wasnt right that they sold Soot, dont get me wrong I love her to pieces but she is very young.

Good news is tho, I did do some research today on pasterella and Soot is not showing any signs (this isnt going to stop me from taking her to the vet) so thats good!


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 16, 2011)

Update:
So a little update on Munch and Soot. Munch and Soot are pretty much the same. Soot's poo seemed to of grown in size just a little and its still the same little round pellet shapes so this is very good! 

I think Munch is starting to become my little heart bunny. Last night as we watched a movie we had the "girls" on the bed with us and Munch continued to jump up in my lap nudging my hand, licking and lightly nibbling my fingers trying to get my attention. Shes one of those "Look at me! Hey! Hey! Over here" types  its adorable. 

Soot last night pretty much stayed at the end of the bed and flopped on her side and fell asleep  So when our movie was over I picked her up and put her in the cage and she thumped loudly against the bottom of the cage as if she was angry that I woke her up.

Update on Cupid (hamster)
Cupid is a happy go lucky hamster however! This morning when I went to get my kid I looked into Cupid's cage and didnt see her.. So here I am "Oh no.. I've got an escape artist on my hands" decided well there's no harm in opening Cupid's cage and dig around in the litter just to see if she had buried herself in there. About two seconds with my hand dipped into the bedding I find her, not in any way I'd like for I must of scared her and she acted out and bit me. So the good news is Cupid is fine but Cupid likes to hide underneath the litter. So I fed her and gave her some of my babies Timothy Hay and left it at that.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 16, 2011)

I just read your blog, OMG they are so cute!!!! It is a good thing I am on the East coast or I would have to bunny knap them! 

When my Becky went on dates last weekend I was really hoping she would pick one of the two lionhead boys. Turns out she wanted a lesbunn rather than a husbunn. I adore Cinderealla, but not quite as cute. Lionheads just seem like rock stars


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 16, 2011)

haha sneaky hamster ninja attack lol how could munch not be cute even if she was vicious id still say she is cute


----------



## Nela (Feb 17, 2011)

What adorable bunnies! Welcome to the RO family. :biggrin2:I'm sure you will learn a TON of things while you are here with us. Your bunnies will teach you new things every day, I am sure. I'm not from AZ, very very far from there really so I really cannot help you like the others have been helping but I just wanted to say that I enjoyed reading your blog. 

My parents got me a hamster when I was 3 and it was really aggressive with me. They really hadn't researched it so they brought it back as well and that's how I got started with guinea pigs afterwards. To be honest, I still don't like hamsters too much (well not to own) til this day only because they aren't really my type with being nocturnal and all. They sure are adorable as heck though aren't they? Yours is too cute :biggrin2:I'm glad your daughter has taken more of a liking to them than I did. 

Your daughter is adorable as well. :biggrin2:It's nice that she is being taught about pets so young. Congrats on the pregnancy! When are you due? 

I hope your tooth heals quickly. Looking forward to more stories and pictures...


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Nela! I'm glad you had fun reading my blog. 

Speaking about hamsters I'm actually starting to think my daughter's hamster may be pregnant. She is starting to nest and gather food, its kinda odd. I've only seen one hamster do this before and she was pregnant and she ate her babies O_O Lovely right? So I have moved my daughters Hamster out of her room and into mine that way she has a more quiet space just encase she is pregnant. I should know in about a weeks time or so.

I believe its very important to introduce children to all types of animals at an early age, to teach them to respect and love animals  Thats how I was raised ^_^

Thanks for the congrats about my pregnancy I'm not sure on my due date at this moment for my first appointment with my DR is on the 24th and so I wont know until then.

I am feeling better  my tooth on the other hand got ripped out so I threw it away LOL. So now I'm just healing from having it pulled. But today I feel a lot better.

So back onto Munch and Soot

Soot's poo is doing a lot better and infact she decided to leave her cecal on my bed this morning. So It helps my mind a lot! 

Munch is happy go lucky Munch, eating happily and pooing a bunch! But good happy poos. However I need to figure out how to keep her fuzz out of her eyes. Grooming tips welcome!

Today I'm going to clean their cage and their litter box which litter training could be going better. Especially since Munch thought it cute to pee on my husbands pillow last night... whoops.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 18, 2011)

ya my friend had a hamster we had to wear rubber gloves when we held it cuz it enjoyed making us bleed it was a cannibal too it ate all its babies


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so bumed out! Okay I've been sick and still recovering thus why no updates but when I was on craigslist I was looking up rabbit/bunny cage and look what I found:
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/pet/2224585302.html

Look familiar? She is Munch's Sister! The age is the same etc and I can't believe it! I'm going to try calling her today and see what she wants as a "rehoming" fee...


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 20, 2011)

whoa what are the odds it seems meant to be lol:big wink:


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 20, 2011)

Okay yeah.. I'm gonna go out and pick her up. It is Munch's sister. I asked her where she got her and she told me the same breeder and Munch and her have the same birthday etc so yep.. what are the odds huh?


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 20, 2011)

im sure munch will be happy to see her if u dont mind me asking why are the owners giving her up


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 20, 2011)

Perez28 wrote:


> im sure munch will be happy to see her if u dont mind me asking why are the owners giving her up



Because she didnt clear it with her boyfriend first. In her add she said it was her "roomate" but when I called she told me it was her boyfriend.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 20, 2011)

Whoa! 4 animals in 10 days..that is a big take on. I hope you can still afford to buy the pens. Good luck on those spays too


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 20, 2011)

Myia09 wrote:


> Whoa! 4 animals in 10 days..that is a big take on. I hope you can still afford to buy the pens.Good luck on those spays too



I cant help but look at your comment as a bit rude, I am a big girl and my finances are really none of your concern. The only reason why I was on craigslist today looking up rabbit things was because I was looking for someone who was selling NIC pannels or a larger rabbit cage. Or someone who makes custom cages etc, since I got my tax return and I have over a grand to spend on things for my rabbits. So the spays are also not going to be an issue.

My rabbits are well taken care of and I'm insulted by your comments because every time I turn around it seems like I have to defend myself against you. 

And if anything it makes me feel like I kind of dont belong here.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 20, 2011)

It wasn't offensive? I think your reading me completely wrong!
4 animals is a big take on! I didn't say I didn't think you could handle it! It is just a lot of work! I have 3 bunnies and I am constantly sweeping up bunny poos. I will refrain from posting here, it seems I come across as rude, when I don't mean to be. In fact, I emailed you here offering you some hamster supplies I have just trying to be friends and what not. I figured with purchasing Munch's sister you might have to wait to buy the pens to separates mucnh/soot which isn't a big deal. Maybe I am just having a bad day and not adding enough smilies to my post. My apologies.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 20, 2011)

Actually, let me reword that, I AM having a bad day, so probably my mood got reflected into my post.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 20, 2011)

I may be just moody due to my pregnancy and I'm sorry Myia.
You emailed me? I didnt see it O_O I'll look again.
Sometimes text can come across differently to a reader I guess.
I hope your day does improve.
It is raining out here in AZ ^___^ so thats one thing to smile about


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow what cute fluff balls you have! Munch looks like the bunny that stole my heart when I got my Ringo. Have you thought about contacting the breeder? She may take Munches sister. Also about Soot, keep an eye being so young gender fairy can strike. LOL Still could with Munch.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 20, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> Wow what cute fluff balls you have! Munch looks like the bunny that stole my heart when I got my Ringo. Have you thought about contacting the breeder? She may take Munches sister. Also about Soot, keep an eye being so young gender fairy can strike. LOL Still could with Munch.



I actually contacted the breeder right before I contacted the person selling Munch's sister and I haven't heard back  and the website was down this morning. I was debating on giving her a call again. From what I understand this person wants some of her money back which I dont think the breeder will do. Maybe I'll hear a response back here soon. Otherwise we are going to pick Munch's sister up around sixish.

Gender Fairy? O.O...

Thanks for the comments about my fuzz balls <3 They are doing well ^_^


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2011)

Gender Fairys love to visit. I loved my Pandora... Now I love Connor. She turned into a he.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 20, 2011)

JadeIcing wrote:


> Gender Fairys love to visit. I loved my Pandora... Now I love Connor. She turned into a he.



Lol! Thats pretty funny <3 Thankfully Munch and Soot have pretty Gender neutral names 

At what age is best to determine gender?


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 20, 2011)

I am no expert but I know of people who had the gender fairy pop up when they go in for spays... turns out a neuter is needed. Or go in for neuter and spay is needed. I would say 3mnths for my untrained eyes.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 20, 2011)

Update:
Well it looks like I wont be getting Munch's sister after all. I got a text stating "Hey, I'm so sorry to do this, but my boyfriend said I can keep the bunny! Thank you again for replying to my add but I wont be selling her anymore!" Which is good for her and Munch's sister. I just hope its true, we all know about those on craigslist and how money talks, especially since I offered her less then what she wanted for everything. Keep Munch's sisters in your prayers ^_^ lets hope what the owner said is true ^_^

JadeIcing:
Thanks for the tip I'll keep that in mind and try to keep checking up on her and make sure my girls dont turn into boys. Of course later down the line it wont really matter before once I get them fixed they'll both be "It's" ^.^


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 20, 2011)

update update:
So I was talking to Lisa (Flash) about munch's sister when I got that text and something just didn't seem right.. I asked Lisa to give the girl a call and sure enough.. Munch's sister is still for sale and she wants more money.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 20, 2011)

That is too bad. What a selfish person.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 21, 2011)

ya obviously she doesnt really care about the animal she should no a good owner when she sees it when i gave my ferrets up i gave em to a good family i knew well for free because i know they would be happy even though i paid 300 for both i knew where my boys would be taken care of that situation sucks i wish people would care more about animals but hey you tried to help gotta give you credit for that


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay a personal update.
I have been sick for the last two days and yesterday I thought I was getting better only to wake up this morning feeling worse than before. So my husband and I went to the ER and since I am pregnant and thankfully the waiting room wasn't to crowded I was pretty much pushed through the doors and taken care of quickly. So after a couple chest x-rays (kind of mandatory due to my medical history, don't worry to much I wore a led vest around my lower half to protect the baby) and some other tests I find out that I have bronchitis and strep throat lucky me right? So now I'm on some Amoxacillin and a Z pack which is basically steroids and I should be back to normal here soon. I've pretty much lost my voice which makes it difficult to be a mom because telling a 15month old "No No No dont touch" now seems funny because mommy sounds funny.
So in short I'm going to be taking an easy..as much as my daughter will let me and catch up on my reading/sleep. So I just wanted to give a little update. 
My husband will be helping with Munch and Soot making sure they are taken care of and they get out and play until I can get back to normal


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, sorry about being sick  no fun.
I'm pregnant too, how far along are you? What are you having?
Hope you feel better!


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 21, 2011)

ChocolateBunny wrote:


> Hi, sorry about being sick  no fun.
> I'm pregnant too, how far along are you? What are you having?
> Hope you feel better!



It is what it is, just another speed bump to get over in life.
I saw in your blog that you are pregnant congrats on finding out its a girl! Pretty name you picked out too!
I am currently about 9-10weeks pregnant
My first obgyn appointment is the 24th so I'll know more then . Hopefully because if I dont feel any better I'll have to reschedule.
Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hope u feel better take it easy


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 22, 2011)

hope u feel better soon


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks Perez

And 

Thank you very much Lisa <3


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 22, 2011)

Hope you feel better!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Feb 22, 2011)

Get well soon!:nurse:


----------



## nochoramet (Feb 22, 2011)

I just stumbled across this blog and Munch and Soot are soooooo cute!! I think you did the right thing by taking Soot home. And I hope you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## Nela (Feb 23, 2011)

Feel better soon! I hate amoxicillin :expressionlessBronchitis and step? Yuck, that's a nasty combination. :expressionlessTake care and rest plenty!


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes and the prayers for a speedy recovery. Sadly I lost my voice completely yesterday and its thanks to the strep throat. I had my husband call the DR and I guess it can be expected. So this just really stinks, I hate being sick and I cant cuddle with my buns because the hay seems to make my nose run which causes my throat to hurt more so that makes me pretty sad because I'd love to cuddle with munch or soot right about now 
I'm kind of a downer today because my mom got into a car accident after dropping off my daughter. I can't help but feel guilty because if she just kept my daughter over night instead of dropping off she wouldn't of gotten in the car accident and totaled her car. She's fine just shaken up but still I cant help feel guilty. 
My husband has been taking care of Munch and Soot and he think Munch hates him. I guess Munch has been thumping alot when he lets her out and puts her back in. She also nipped at him when he fed her this morning.. I tried to express to him that Munch is probably upset that I'm not there. A plus side however, my husband likes Soot a lot. He was sitting down on the couch with Soot in his lap stroking her chin and just enjoying her company. I think my husband cant wait for me to be back to normal. The cat he can handle and the same with a dog, I guess rabbits are not his thing... but I think soot may change that about him. 
Right now its one day at a time, good news tho is I have my first obgyn dr appointment so I should hear some news and see my baby for the first time -crosses fingers-


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 24, 2011)

wow rough day well i hope you get your voice back soon and that your mom is okay no reason to feel guilty sometimes silly things just happen im glad shes alright im sure munch will warm up to your husband he just needs to be patient with her im sure shes upset that shes not with u best of wishes hope your doc appointment goes well


----------



## Nela (Feb 24, 2011)

:hugsquish:

I'm sorry things are so rough there. I'm so relieved to hear that your mom is fine though. Material can be replaced and fixed. Don't feel guilty. We have no control over those things. You couldn't have known. I hope you feel better soon! Looking forward to hearing about your first appointment :biggrin2:


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you very much Perez and Nela! I do appreciate the warm thoughts <3 They always seem to help me through days like that.

So I'm sure some of you are excited to know about how my obgyn appointment went so here's your update:







So I found out I am 11 weeks and 1 day pregnant ^_^ today and that my due date is September 14th, but since I have already had one C-section I will be having another. Which will be scheduled for one week before my due date so around September 7th! 
I'm excited yet a little worried on how my daughter is going to react to another baby in the house etc. 
Wont know what the gender is for another six weeks or so but if I had to take a guess I would guess another girl, but we will see ^_^
The doctor today said besides me having no voice, strep throat and bronchitis I'm pretty healthy and that he thinks the pregnancy will be pretty normal.

I'll update with more info about Munch and Soot with some pictures as soon as I feel a little bit better, where I can actually be around my girls.

Edit:
Totally Forgot to update on my mom. My mom is doing okay, sore but okay, I'm so happy that she wasn't hurt and that it was just the car. Thankfully my family is in the car business so it can be easily replaced.


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 25, 2011)

cool a september baby like meee im sure your daughter would love a baby i know my baby sister loves to take care of little kids just ask her to help mommy well hope you get better soon


----------



## Flash Gordon (Feb 25, 2011)

awwww i dont know what the heck im lookin at in that pic ,but if a babies in there then she/he gets my awwww 
how u feeling my friend?..hopefully ur voice is coming back and ur strarting to feel better now that u have some drugs in ya.


----------



## AzWabbit (Feb 26, 2011)

Have you ever felt like your stuck? Or that things are not moving as quickly as they should be? Thats how I am feeling the last couple of days. 

I have been on these antibiotics for a bit now and here I am still sick with a horrible sore throat and coughing up nasty stuff. I'm just at the point now that I'm tired of being sick, I want to cuddle with my babies both my buns and my daughter. But I dont want to prolong my sickness by being around my bunnies and I dont want to get my daughter sick, so basically I have been trying not to go insane here at home. I think if I'm not feeling better by Monday I should get back into the Dr and do some more testing to see whats going on because this is starting to take its toll on me. 

Perez:
I hope my daughter will like her new brother or sister and I'm going to try to keep her as much involved with this pregnancy as possible. I even decided when I make this babies, baby book that my daughter can help pick out what to put in it etc. Have her try and get excited about the baby ^_^
Thanks for the get well soon thoughts 

Heya Lisa!
The ultrasound picture really isn't the best and my Dr was having a hard time getting a good picture of the baby so its hard to tell what your looking at. But basically its the baby's back that you see, already just like their sister they are showing to be stubborn lol. I'm sure in a month or two I'll have a better ultrasound picture.
I wish I was feeling better  I really do! It seems as soon as I get my voice I loose it again. For example I always sound best in the morning and by the afternoon/evening I've lost my voice again and sound like a broken squeaky toy. Hopefully I'll feel better in the next day or two because I rather not go to anymore doctors but I got to do what I got to do.

I read your blog today and I'm sorry your having bun problems, especially with Flashie having a "moment" but I'm sure your right, its probably because of Ms Perty getting spayed. Hopefully everyone settles down soon. Could it also be cause of the weather?


----------



## Perez28 (Feb 26, 2011)

Ya I know how being stuck feels my mom just got outta hospital she has been in the hospital for a month what was supposed to be one surgery turned into three she still in pain


----------



## Nela (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey,

I'm sorry I didn't reply sooner. I did see your update soon after you posted but I'm only getting around to replying now. :expressionlessLol. 

I'm so happy that you were able to go to your appointment. I bet you were really happy too! I'm glad it's all going well. Well, aside from being sick that is. Looking forward to seeing more updates. :biggrin:

Feel better soon!


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Feb 28, 2011)

Pregnancy is awesome! and wow, your almost 3 months! How exciting! Im 7 months today actually. Have you started to get a big baby bump yet? I didnt start showing until like 4 months cause my belly was flat to start with. Have any names picked out?
Also, I want some updated pics of your bunnies  They are SO darn cute!
Great blog, keep it up


----------



## AzWabbit (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the get well soon wishes, sadly to report I haven't gotten better. So tomorrow I am going to my Dr to get checked out again. >.> kinda annoyed with that but ya do what you have to.

I was excited to go to the appointment and it did make my day to see my babies heartbeat! Infact today I made my appointment for April 21st to find out what the gender of my baby is ^____^ so excited for it! Although I think we are having another girl lol!

As for showing, nope I am not showing yet. I doubt I'll show any time soon since I was still in the process of loosing baby weight from my first pregnancy so I'm still a little chubby. Oh well it will be one of those mornings I'll wake up and notice how big I've actually gotten! 

As for names, yes we do have a set of names picked out ^^
Girl:
Victoria Valentine
Boy:
Cooper Scott

The boy name has more significants than the girl's. The name Cooper is to honor my mother's maiden name since there is no one to continue the name, so I thought that was a nice way to honor my mother's family. As for "Scott" my husband's middle name is Scott so I wanted to honor him somehow and since he's Jewish the baby can't be named after him (as much as he'd love that) I guess its bad JuJu. 


Anyhoos onto Bunny updates:

Here are some pictures of my girls, I wanted to take some pictures of Soot and show her off. She's real difficult to take pictures of somehow but I managed to get one good one and I also wanted to show off her size comparison to Munch






Size difference between Soot and Munch









Munch Pics 
(I LOVE how Munch's Mane is coming in!!)












I love this face


----------



## Flash Gordon (Mar 1, 2011)

5th on down for Munch is my fav!..and i xcllnt pic of little Soot Soot.what a little doll....
ya know im thinkin the size difference between them might just be all that hair of MUnches ..thats one furry bunny.!!
it sucks ur still not feeling well...if u need anything let me know i can deliver u some hay too when ur ready...i wont be having ANY KINDA contact with you tho...nope nuh huh no way...ill drop at the door and split..i like my voice the way it is just fine.....besides im horrible when im sick cuz i dont stop and rest i still keep chuggin along ....wearing myself out.
really like the names u have picked out!..i love the girls name the most...very pretty.


----------



## AzWabbit (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah you'd think that you'd be picking up a little bunny hiding in a lot of fluff but Munch actually got a pretty big body in there ! It surprises me every time I pick her up, and she heavy in comparison to Soot.

I was talking to my husband about Soot and he brought up a good point.. Could there be a chance that Soot could be mixed with a Dwarf breed? Maybe thats the reason she's so tiny?

Thanks Lisa for the offer but my husband went out the other day and picked up some more hay and alfalfa so I'm good for now. I also dont blame you! This bug is nasty!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2011)

Lionheads can range in size. I have seen 2lbs to 6lbs in lionheads.


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 2, 2011)

wow what cuties soot is adorable but i also love munches mane cant get enough of these cute pictures


----------



## MiniLopHop (Mar 2, 2011)

Good thing you are so far away or I might have to bunnyknap them! Way too cute! :inlove:


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah my chewy is only barely two pounds! Lion heads can be small. Love the new photos!


----------



## Nela (Mar 3, 2011)

LOL @ Lisa!

Munch and Soot are adorable! :biggrin:They even got an 'awwwwww' from Jeff. Hehehe. How are you feeling today?


----------



## AzWabbit (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm starting to feel almost normal, my voice is slowly.. and I mean SLOWLY making a come back but I do have some great news!

Went in today to get my first trimester ultrasound 






and I found out my baby's gender!!! Not shy at all! Lol.

I'm having a BOY!





Thought I'd share the good news!!


----------



## Nela (Mar 10, 2011)

Awwww congrats!!! Lol, that's a pretty clear picture


----------



## Perez28 (Mar 10, 2011)

omg congrads one of each how can it get better than tht:biggrin2:


----------

